

Animal shelter site features pics of cute puppies... with a clock counting down hours to their death - Alex3917
http://590klbj.com/news/article.aspx?id=1248889
Headline liberated from Fark
======
Alex3917
Submitted because I like the tight coupling between the web and the real
world, especially with regards to broadcasting time-sensitive local offers to
a worldwide audience. I wish there were a web portal that would show deals on
food in local stores that was about to expire as a way of reducing the
millions of tons of pre-consumer food waste per year.

